# Best bulk elastic?



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

I've decided that I want to give a go at cutting my own bands, as I've already tried and succeeded at making my own bandsets. And it's fun!

My question is, what is the best general purpose bulk elastic? To be honest, it's really just a toss up between TBG and Simple Shot's black latex, although I'm also interested in the GZK latex.

I want to be able to target shoot and possibly hunt with it once I hone my shooting skills.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Interested to hear the comments on this one. GZK seems to be extremely popular - and TBG is the go-to...


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

Also, I know this is unrelated, but what is the difference in tying a bandset for OTT and TTF? I've watched a lot of slingshot videos and people talk about tying them differently depending on their intended setup.

Thanks!

I'm interested too mattwalt,even though I decided on the Simple Shot black latex


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

How is the lifespan on the Black Latex?

Yeah - think the guys like to align the bands in the same plane as the flat area of the forks - so TTF vertically and OTT horizontally (holding the frame upright). Think it just aligns the forces better.


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> How is the lifespan on the Black Latex?
> 
> Yeah - think the guys like to align the bands in the same plane as the flat area of the forks - so TTF vertically and OTT horizontally (holding the frame upright). Think it just aligns the forces better.


From my experience, the black latex outlasts TBG and the amber latex. It also has a lighter pull than TBG. I can't attest to the speed difference, as I don't own a chronometer. They seem about the same.

So, if I shoot an OTT frame sideways (like I do my Torque), it shouldn't really matter if I tie them by folding or if I tie them by rolling the elastic? (Maybe should start another Newbie Question thread).


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Think the difference in feel would be almost eligible. Think as long as they are done the same its cool. Though BruceRed's video approach looked seemed explanatory for OTT setup - I'd follow that fold-through he used TBH. I tie mine all for TTF at the mo. But I shoot tubes way more often. Though been questioning if I should band my torque...


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> Think the difference in feel would be almost eligible. Think as long as they are done the same its cool. Though BruceRed's video approach looked seemed explanatory for OTT setup - I'd follow that fold-through he used TBH. I tie mine all for TTF at the mo. But I shoot tubes way more often. Though been questioning if I should band my torque...


I shoot my Torque with flats most of the time, because pseudos just don't last long. My bandsets are tied with butcher's twine (cotton) and I just can't dig tying bands to the pouch with rubber (seems like too much weight tbh).

If you like shooting your Torque OTT, flats are the way to go in my opinion. I've just gotten a whole lot more accuracy with them, but then again, I'm new to this sport. My looped tube sets do seem to last and last (keep in mind I shoot every day, ~250 minimum a day). Although, the Simple Shot black latex lasts just as long as my tubes from my observation.


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

As far as longevity goes, nothing beats natural gum rubber! 1/32" thick, 10" long is great for butterfly, instinctive shooting with 3/8" or 7/16" steel!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Thats a lot of shooting  I'd love to be getting anywhere near as much as that.

GZK may be for you then - worth giving it a go.


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> Thats a lot of shooting  I'd love to be getting anywhere near as much as that.
> 
> GZK may be for you then - worth giving it a go.


I have a lot of free time 

I may have to give it a shot after I run out of the black latex. From the reviews I've read it seems to last quite a while.

I shot recurve bows long before I shot slingshots, so the instinctive shooting just comes to me! I just like shooting stuff!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

It's great that you want to cut your own. Something to think about... The tougher the rubber the tougher it is to cut. I wouldn't try to learn on GZK. Maybe something a little cheeper at least.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I don't know all the ins and outs of the different banding, but from what I understand: Bands tied to pouch on OUTSIDE for OTT. Bands ties on INSIDE of pouch for TTF.

As for bulk elastic, TBG is a good start. It's the go-to for most guys and has been for years. SimpleShot Black and GZK are newer on the scent and people seem to love it as well. I believe TBG will be cheaper and easier to find in bulk. Cutting your own is not only cheaper, you can change your setup frequently without having to order, it's somewhat rewarding.

Buy a good rotary cutter with a decent sized wheel, a straight edge, a larger self healing mat and a quilters jib (super handy for cutting tapers).


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

brucered said:


> I don't know all the ins and outs of the different banding, but from what I understand: Bands tied to pouch on OUTSIDE for OTT. Bands ties on INSIDE of pouch for TTF.
> 
> As for bulk elastic, TBG is a good start. It's the go-to for most guys and has been for years. SimpleShot Black and GZK are newer on the scent and people seem to love it as well. I believe TBG will be cheaper and easier to find in bulk. Cutting your own is not only cheaper, you can change your setup frequently without having to order, it's somewhat rewarding.
> 
> Buy a good rotary cutter with a decent sized wheel, a straight edge, a larger self healing mat and a quilters jib (super handy for cutting tapers).


Is this a good set up?









Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Looks good to me. You'll be cutting tapers and straights like a pro in no time.


----------

